# My Gelding



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pictures!!! He is gorgeous!!! Great looking horse, look forward to seeing more pics of him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much. =] I'm working him in a plain O ring Snaffle again so we're working on suppleness in his mouth again, because he's feeling its ok to lift his head up with that from his roller D, so we're going to be working on it again and will of course post more pictures. 

And With the barn i'm moving too I'm hoping to start working with a Norwegian Fjord so If i start workingwith him I'll def. post pictures of him as well.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! He's gorgeous!! And looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oooh, pretty chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like him! it's so hard to tell what he's like. He seems like he's quite hot, yet you're riding with nothing and seem to be doing fine. He seems to be very responsive. Looking forwards to seeing more pictures of you both.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I love Saddlebreds. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

He's far from hot, lol. He's extremely gentle and great to work with, as said I'm trying to get him working in a plain snaffle again from our roller D so we're getting some head tossing hear and therebut we'll get it eventually. 

His mane.. well it looks like its recovering from a roaching and its going to get growing out eventually lol. I'm hoping to get my boyfriend more into riding (yea...right) and I really want to take them both to a fun open show someday because it would just be a good experiance for both of the boys. Mayder has done showing before decently well and we just need to get our leads I have issues getting him to pick up his right lead (also there reason why he has a little white scar) in an indoor arena but outside we're great at it xD.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

What a handsome guy! He has great expressions.


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely photos!! He looks like a real sweetheart and I am dead sure that he is one, too  A lovely and gorgeous horsie!!  Give him a hug and a kiss from me


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

I sure will. =] Its honestly been a couple days since I seen him but tomorrow we're offically moving barns in a week.

He can be very expressive because when he gets mad at mom he'll either if in a stall(box) turn around and face the corner and if I talk to him he wont even flinch his ears or on the cross ties (again only if he's upset with me or thinks I left him) turn around and have his butt face the way I went.


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

You two make a great pair! He is a very pretty boy!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Love him! You shouldnt be reserved about posting about him at all. Saddlebreds have a bad reputation in some places, so you and your boy could be of some help to the breed. Not many people see a asb being ridden so freely, and think they cant. 
Im very relieved his mane had been roached. I was like, WHY??


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

He's a stunning, refined, delicate, responsive, very good looking horse! :clap:


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't heard so many good things about in one sitting. At the (soon to be) old barn he got bashed more then anything.

I worked him in a plain O ring snaffle yesterday, he was very very good at the walk and trot just at the canter we lost a bit and he did a couple of bucks and was a bit *too* forward in it. lol. He realizes its different then our normal roller D


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

He is lovely!


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love his colouring. :]


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

Trust me- it took alot of brushing to get all the dust off him. His pasture isn't the best condition right now so Its making it seem like its a lot of dust. I'm hoping with an all grass pasture that it'll improve his coat too, as well as his feet- the ground is softish and I don't want it to affect his feet.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Why would they bash him?


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Im a sucker for a pretty Chestnut! but isn't just pretty, he is GORGEOUS!!!! you must be very proud to own such a wonderful animal! Looks like you have a great bond with him


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

He's sooooooo gorgeous! *steals*


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

He's just flat out not as flashy and showy as the other Saddlebreds and is more down to earthy kind of guy. 

He though now is in a way the opposite of buddy sour. There was an injured horse in his pasture who I saw and took out instead of him to get the other horse inside and to call the BO and to have him come back out and call the vet (BO was in town on lunch, and they didn't noticed the horse how he was injured)- Mayder was extremely upset that I took that horse out and left him in there.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL he was jealous.


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL he was jealous.


He was so far jelly if I gave him some peanut butter he could make a sammich. It was very cute but I felt bad for Zeke cause he was upset that Shaq was gone for the time.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love how he drinks out of the hose, my gelding would be like what do you want me to do with that Mom? I just wanna eat grass get it out of my face pfff


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

He'll drink out of it for a little bit but then if i let him do it too long he'll not let me hose him down and just want to chew on the hose with the water going though his mouth


----------

